# Festive joke...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I just bought a Jehovah's Witness advent calendar.

Every time you open a door someone tells you to fuck off.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Joe


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

good 1 that will do the rounds on my phone lol :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## MikeTyson (Dec 15, 2011)

A Texan bought a round of drinks for all in the bar and said that his wife had just produced "a typical Texas baby" weighing twenty pounds.

Two weeks later he returned to the bar. The bartender recognized him and asked, "Aren't you the father of the typical Texas baby that weighed twenty pounds at birth?"

"Yup, shore am!"

"How much does he weigh now?"

The proud father answered, "Ten pounds."

The bartender said, "Why, what happened? He did weigh twenty pounds."

The proud Texas father said, "Jest had him circumcised!"


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

quality :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

